# Ear Infection MIRACLE CURE! FYI



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

Several moths ago my husband forgot to 
dry poodle ears after a bath. The result was a nasty
fungal/bacterial infection. 
Off to the Vet one poodle was treated traditionally 
with an anti fungal and very expensive antibiotics 
the other 2 had a new RX treatment from a compounding 
Pharmacy. 
The poodles treated with the 
OTI-Pack E. 
Avalible by RX from 
Road Runner Compounding Pharmacy 
are completely recovered, sorry to say that the one
treated with conventional treatment will be getting this new treatment
next week!!! It is a gel like substance and comes in a tube
the ear is filled and left alone for 2 weeks and the ear is healed! Within hours of application there was a noticeable difference! This Pharmavy has a FB PAGE also! 
https://m.facebook.com/RoadrunnerPharmacy?id=106699729468069&_rdr


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Ok so does it require a prescription? Rhett has been having constant issues with his ears ( poor baby hates me every time I wash his ears with acv and alcohol mixture ) no grains in his diet. So I am at wits end. I am all ears, pardon the pun!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

This sounds like what my vet gave Jazz, who had been through two courses of antibiotic ear drops and still had two nasty ears. He called it a wax, said it stayed in the ear for about 10 days, gradually flaking off. (He said some of his colleagues considered it "voodoo" medicine, but I'm good with that...whatever works.) I did nothing--no ear cleaning, no drops, nothing--and the infection cleared up. She hasn't had one since then, but if she does, I'll ask for that immediately.

Incidentally, I made several other changes at that time--I told the groomer to stop plucking her ears (I clean them once a month with Epi-Otic Advanced cleaner, and they've been clean as a whistle), I've kept her ears clipped short and smooth, and I switched her entirely to a raw diet.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Apres Argent said:


> Several moths ago my husband forgot to
> dry poodle ears after a bath. The result was a nasty
> fungal/bacterial infection.
> Off to the Vet one poodle was treated traditionally
> ...


This is the Pharmacy I am pretty sure that made the Valley fever medication for me waaaay back in the dark ages LOL , they made the ketoconazole just the exact dosage I needed ..


----------

